
70% of Value in Tech Is Driven by Network Effects - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@nfx/70-of-value-in-tech-is-driven-by-network-effects-8c4788528e35
======
alexasmyths
Is it fair to say that 70% of the value is driven by such effects, or more
like 70% of the companies have such elements in their product offer.

